# Flipline tension holding device?



## recycledsole (Nov 12, 2012)

Good evening guys,
i am wondering what is the device called that lets you adjust and hold the lenght of rope in your flipline?

i am also wondering how to learn more about tree climbing, is there a tutorial for begginers?
thank you very much
i appreciate it


----------



## flushcut (Nov 13, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> Good evening guys,
> i am wondering what is the device called that lets you adjust and hold the lenght of rope in your flipline?
> 
> i am also wondering how to learn more about tree climbing, is there a tutorial for begginers?
> ...



Ok first off I am not even going to answer that question because it is so basic, not trying to be mean or a d$%k. I would suggest finding a climber who will teach you that is the best way to learn and the safest way. Low and slow should be your goal.


----------



## bootboy (Nov 13, 2012)

Flip line adjuster or simply "rope grab"

And what he said ^


----------



## Greener (Nov 17, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> Good evening guys,
> i am wondering what is the device called that lets you adjust and hold the lenght of rope in your flipline?
> 
> i am also wondering how to learn more about tree climbing, is there a tutorial for begginers?
> ...



Yes, it is called a flipline adjuster, rope grabber. Get a mentor. If you don't know anyone, at least ask a tree service if you can volunteer and observe, if nothing else. Not to stereotype, but there is a tendency in the business for people to be "standoffish." It is much better to learn from people than books. If you plan to climb with a saw and have not run one a lot, please get proficient with it doing cuts on the ground first. Always have two tie-in points when running a saw off the ground. You will get a lot of advice on this site, some good, but some is not so good. And most important, when you are first learning to climb, go slow, slow, slow and double check your gear, position, etc. Then check again. Last, there is a tendency to cheat on gear due to cost, especially when first starting out. Don't do it. Make sure you have industry standard gear before you go up. A couple books are "Tree Climbers Companion" and "Fundamentals of General Tree Work-G. Beranek."


----------



## ATH (Nov 17, 2012)

For beginner, I would suggest using a prussic friction knot and a 2-in-one lanyard so you are ALWAYS tied in by the lanyard. As you gain experience, there are nice ripe grab devices (I love the ART possitioner). You will still always be tied in with the climbing line, and always snap in the lanyard before working...but for starters I'd recommend always being tied in with the lanyard in addition to climbing line.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 17, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> Good evening guys,
> i am wondering what is the device called that lets you adjust and hold the lenght of rope in your flipline?
> 
> i am also wondering how to learn more about tree climbing, is there a tutorial for begginers?
> ...



Tutorial? Sure. I can do a one on one with you. 25.00 per hour.


----------



## recycledsole (Nov 19, 2012)

Greener said:


> Yes, it is called a flipline adjuster, rope grabber. Get a mentor. If you don't know anyone, at least ask a tree service if you can volunteer and observe, if nothing else. Not to stereotype, but there is a tendency in the business for people to be "standoffish." It is much better to learn from people than books. If you plan to climb with a saw and have not run one a lot, please get proficient with it doing cuts on the ground first. Always have two tie-in points when running a saw off the ground. You will get a lot of advice on this site, some good, but some is not so good. And most important, when you are first learning to climb, go slow, slow, slow and double check your gear, position, etc. Then check again. Last, there is a tendency to cheat on gear due to cost, especially when first starting out. Don't do it. Make sure you have industry standard gear before you go up. A couple books are "Tree Climbers Companion" and "Fundamentals of General Tree Work-G. Beranek."



thank you greener and ath for the informative responses. I do not want to learn from a book. i know i need someone to teach me. i had the same idea to work or even volunteer with someone at a tree service. hopefully i can get some connections. I have the saw ms201 T, and a good steel core flipline. i have a good rock climbing harness, but probably would want to upgrade.
can i ask you which equipment is good? like harness, spikes anything else i would need?
do i need static or dynamic rope for me tied in? 
thanks so much man i really appreciate it
all the best


----------



## ATH (Nov 19, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> thank you greener and ath for the informative responses. I do not want to learn from a book. i know i need someone to teach me. i had the same idea to work or even volunteer with someone at a tree service. hopefully i can get some connections. I have the saw ms201 T, and a good steel core flipline. i have a good rock climbing harness, but probably would want to upgrade.
> can i ask you which equipment is good? like harness, spikes anything else i would need?
> do i need static or dynamic rope for me tied in?
> thanks so much man i really appreciate it
> all the best



*Get a tree climbing harness - they are better fit for holding tools. You don't need a high dollar one. I like the rope bridge, but that is personal preference.
*A good handsaw is as important as a chiansaw (more important if you want to do more pruning than removing)
*Spikes are ONLY for removals. If you are going to spend a lot of time on the spikes, that is probably worth a bigger investment. I don't do a ton of removals so I have a lower end set...and they feel like it after a couple of hours (not that I expect Geckos to feel like slippers, but people buy them for a reason!)
*Arborist rope, not rock climbing rope. They are static...but they also have covers better able to tolerate abrasive situations.

Oh...and you can't use an ART positioner with wire core. But if you are using a chainsaw much, the wirecore is a good idea.


----------



## climb4fun (Nov 20, 2012)

with a wire core you cant use any kind of grabbing device. you have to you a prussic knot. i have two wire core flip lines (lanyards) that ive been using for quite awhile as well as some simple rope ones. on the rope lines, i started with a grabbing device but once i had started using a wire core lanyard i became so accustomed to using a prussic that i just made all my lanyards the same. your using a rock climbing harness..... have you spent time rock climbing or climbing walls at a gym?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Nov 20, 2012)

climb4fun said:


> with a wire core you cant use any kind of grabbing device. you have to you a prussic knot. i have two wire core flip lines (lanyards) that ive been using for quite awhile as well as some simple rope ones. on the rope lines, i started with a grabbing device but once i had started using a wire core lanyard i became so accustomed to using a prussic that i just made all my lanyards the same. your using a rock climbing harness..... have you spent time rock climbing or climbing walls at a gym?



What? Of course you can use a rope grab on a wire core, most are sold that way
Bailey's - Climb Right 1/2" x 10' Wire Core Flipline System


----------



## ATH (Nov 20, 2012)

TheJollyLogger said:


> What? Of course you can use a rope grab on a wire core, most are sold that way
> Bailey's - Climb Right 1/2" x 10' Wire Core Flipline System


Right - mostly. You can use some, but not all of the mechanical adjusters with wirecore...


----------



## Greener (Nov 21, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> thank you greener and ath for the informative responses. I do not want to learn from a book. i know i need someone to teach me. i had the same idea to work or even volunteer with someone at a tree service. hopefully i can get some connections. I have the saw ms201 T, and a good steel core flipline. i have a good rock climbing harness, but probably would want to upgrade.
> can i ask you which equipment is good? like harness, spikes anything else i would need?
> do i need static or dynamic rope for me tied in?
> thanks so much man i really appreciate it
> all the best



I would caution against using the rock climber gear-especially the harness. Particularly because it sounds like you will start with mostly spike climbing. Different animal. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wouter (Nov 21, 2012)

Best investment you can do right now is getting a basic climbing course.
Forget all about the gear and first get your knowledge together !

While doing such a basic course / training try some different gear and then make your decision on what to buy. 

Climb safe


----------



## recycledsole (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks everyone i appreciate your information. i have done some outdoor rock climbing. one day ill make it over to the rock climbing gym and try to find some information there
for the prussik, do you have to haev a special line?

thank you very much


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't think just because you have a steel core flipline that a chain saw won't cut it because it only takes 1 second longer to cut than non-steel.


----------



## smokey01 (Nov 27, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> Good evening guys,
> i am wondering what is the device called that lets you adjust and hold the lenght of rope in your flipline?
> 
> i am also wondering how to learn more about tree climbing, is there a tutorial for begginers?
> ...



I have learned a lot just from the Sherrill Tree catalog and the sponsors to this site, call them and get one free. 
Everyone will probably tell you to get the book Tree Climber's Companion  as well, it is well worth the 16.00 to get you started.

I am attaching a couple of photos for some ideas about rope grab on the lanyard. These have pulleys to tend the hitch so that you can "adjust and hold the length of rope on your flipline" as you were asking about. Of course you can also use mechanical devices but there are disadvantages to them. 

I hope you never feel shy about asking the most basic question as what may seem very basic can have SO MANY methods and techniques. 

Also a short video showing the tending of the lanyard.

[video=youtube;aFZVCFTe_Fk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFZVCFTe_Fk&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Using a Distel hitch






Using a Michoacan hitch






3over 3 under prusik.


----------



## Greener (Nov 28, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> thanks everyone i appreciate your information. i have done some outdoor rock climbing. one day ill make it over to the rock climbing gym and try to find some information there
> for the prussik, do you have to haev a special line?
> 
> thank you very much



Others may disagree, so you should do your own research, but in my experience it is best to keep the prussik rope size equal to or smaller in diameter than the climbling line. Decreases the chance of slippage.


----------



## bootboy (Nov 29, 2012)

Greener said:


> Others may disagree, so you should do your own research, but in my experience it is best to keep the prussik rope size equal to or smaller in diameter than the climbling line. Decreases the chance of slippage.



It depends on the type of rope. But a good rule of thumb is that the friction hitch rope should be about 20-25% smaller in diameter than the line it is gripping. So for 11-12mm rope, 8mm is your max diameter for hitch cord. And for 13mm, 9mm (approx 5/16") is max, though 8mm would also work.


----------



## recycledsole (Dec 2, 2012)

now some good information is coming.
thanks alot smokey for your helpful and friendly post. 
what is the best climbing line?- brand, model and thickness? i know to get static.
thanks alot. i really aprpecaite it


----------



## recycledsole (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks alot,
i have been wondering for sometime now. do people use a running bowline to tie directly on to a trunk? (along with a lanyard).
like this video explains
lanyard techniques - YouTube
thanks very much any info is appreciated!


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 2, 2012)

recycledsole said:


> now some good information is coming.
> thanks alot smokey for your helpful and friendly post.
> what is the best climbing line?- brand, model and thickness? i know to get static.
> thanks alot. i really aprpecaite it



You are welcome.
The pros will tell you that it is critical to have at least two connections. The video you pointed out shows some good ideas. Yesterday I took down a very dead pine tree, most of the bark was flaking off as I climbed, making it a little slippery on the lanyard, Also a second connection to this dead tree would not help my concern that the whole tree could go at any time. I rigged a back up safety line to a line I connected between two adjacent trees. Without going into much more detail, I was confident that if I had to bail out of this tree, I could swing to my safety line without slamming into another tree and descend down. 
Just one way I have done it. I have also set an anchor into a nearby adjacent tree, as long as it is not to far so that the swing and impact to that tree would do some damage. 
I hope you get lots of good advice from the guys that have a lot of experience, mine is minimal. 
As far as ropes, "best" depends on so many things. What kind of climbing you plan to do, what equipment will you use, what technique do you plane to use most often? My favorite rope is Yale Poison Ivy. 
Again, I hope you get some good advice from the seasoned pros.


----------



## recycledsole (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks very much i appreciate it


----------

